# Luke Jackson



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

So what's up with this guy? He was a top 10 pick, I heard he was injured and he also hardly played last year. In the games he did play, his stats weren't bad and he scored some points. So are the Cavs writing him off already, or can he be a solid 6th man behind LeBron and Hughes?


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I suspect the Cavs have written him off already even if their fans haven't. There won't be any need for him to play this year because LeBron James, Larry Hughes, and Sasha Pavlovic will be getting all of the minutes at the shooting guard and small forward positions.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

I think, if healthy, Luke Jackson is going to be a vey solid NBA player.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I think the Cavs have given up on him. But once he's healthy, and traded he will be a great addition to his new team.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Luke Jackson's rookie season was a wash. He injured his back and initially didn't tell the staff. Jackson is a good athlete but after he tweaked his back before the season began, he couldn't jump over a paper cup and was considerably slowed down. Even though Jackson's back has healed since surgery, his timing is off. Luke can still shoot very well if you leave him alone but if he has to put the ball on the floor and do complex moves, his rhythm isn't there. No Cavs fans are writing Jackson off yet because he was crippled last year. He's healthy now and it's time to see the goods. This is the year in which he'll be judged.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't think the Cavs organization has given up on Luke. He played really well on a summer league team that went undefeated in his first competitive ball since the injury. His timing was still off, and his shot was a little inconsistent. But if we know anything about Luke it's that he can flat out shoot the ball. And if he brings nothing else he gives the Cavs what they want off the bench, next to a player lik Snow who can't shoot.

There are plenty of minutes to be found behind Lebron and Hughes I think. Also Luke played some point guard in summer league and might be able to find some minutes behind Damon Jones depending on the matchups.

Another shooter only helps the Cavs.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I think Jackson's the kind of player that could potentially fit well with Hughes and Lebron on the court at the same time. If he can get back to full strength and earn some playing time this year, he should be a rotation player before too long. Still, despite the injury- he's a worse pick than Rafael Araujo.

A more interesting question might be where Dejuan Wagner is going to end up this year. 

Man the Cavs have done some poor drafting.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

They shouldve drafted one of the Smith's instead.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> They shouldve drafted one of the Smith's instead.


Damn right they should have. But I guess they just traded away Ricky Davis and Dmiles (for very little) and couldn't drafting such similar (albeit younger) players. They should have kept one of the aforementioned guys and drafted Telfair.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Jackson will be a good 6th man, bringing some range off the bench, since Lebron and Hughes aren't sharpshooters. His lack of speed will keep him from being a legit starter.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow, you guys know very little about he Cavs. Miles was traded because the Cavs needed a point guard and he just sucked with the Cavs. Davis was traded because he could not accept his new position with the team. Neither of these moves were bad moves because they caused significant improvements in the teams play. 

Personally I think that Jackson will be fine now that he's back from his injury. He should be a regular rotation player after a month or two into the season.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

The OUTLAW said:


> Wow, you guys know very little about he Cavs. Miles was traded because the Cavs needed a point guard and he just sucked with the Cavs. Davis was traded because he could not accept his new position with the team. Neither of these moves were bad moves because they caused significant improvements in the teams play.
> 
> Personally I think that Jackson will be fine now that he's back from his injury. He should be a regular rotation player after a month or two into the season.


Yeah, that Mccinnis trade worked out SO well for the Cavs. Lebron and Davis were working fine together and Davis kept on playing well (and accepting a role) in Boston; who did the Cavs even get in that trade? Both trades worked so well that the team managed to crumble and miss the playoffs (in a very easy season to make it) AND still not get a first rounder in the 2005 draft. Wow, bravo. Ferry has worked wonders since taking over (having some money to spend) but don't pretend like the previous management team was doing a great job because they weren't; they were ****ing the bed.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ricky Davis' role with the celtics is vastly diffrent than the one he was being asked to do for the Cavs. The Davis trade gave the Cavs the asset Tony Battie to get Drew Gooden and Anderson Verejao. So I would call that a good deal in the long term. Two young bigs for one malcontent. Not too shabby.

Darius Miles begat Jeff Mcinnis, who begat Damon Jones. Both players whatever their faults were better fits for the Cavs than Darius Miles. Darius Miles had no place on the court for the Cavs, and he still hasn't really figured it out in Portland.

I agree they should have drafted Telfair instead of Jackson. But I think Jackson will prove a lot of doubters wrong. At the very least he can shoot and make good passes. Two things that given the makeup of the Cavs will make him seem even better than he is. His situation is a lot like Wally Szerbiak's was or is in Minnesota, except minus the attitude problem. So I think the Cavs got what they wanted which was a safe pick that they knew would turn into something.

As far as Dajuan Wagner, he's out of the NBA as far as I know. Some great drafting by Jim Paxson over the years. I want to see more of Luke before I just label him another bust though. When he did play last year he looked really good, even with the bad back. I think he'll suprise a lot of you.


----------



## iloveu (Aug 28, 2004)

I think Luke Jackson is still gonna be a good player. I doubt the cavs have written him off yet and they would be stupid to. They'll give him his chance this season to compete for minutes with Newble and Pavlovic. There is still enough PT for him because of the veratility of their roster.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Luke is gonna have a very solid year coming off the bench. As for the Cavs writing him off that is totally wrong. He was hurt the whole year so they never have seen him. They want him to be a great bench player this year and help them especially from outside.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Yeah, that Mccinnis trade worked out SO well for the Cavs. Lebron and Davis were working fine together and Davis kept on playing well (and accepting a role) in Boston; who did the Cavs even get in that trade? Both trades worked so well that the team managed to crumble and miss the playoffs (in a very easy season to make it) AND still not get a first rounder in the 2005 draft. Wow, bravo. Ferry has worked wonders since taking over (having some money to spend) but don't pretend like the previous management team was doing a great job because they weren't; they were ****ing the bed.


They were doing what to the bed? That must be some irish saying that I am totally unfamiliar with. But to deal with your statements, do you have any idea what you are talking about? The Cavs would not even have been one game out of the playoffs that first year had they not acquired McInnis. They made their move after they acquired him, and fell out of contention after he got hurt. While he became a pain last year, I still think that trade actually had worked out fairly well for the Cavs. Miles didn't fit at all. And you make Davis out to being some great player. Yeah, he did a wonderful job leading the Cavs to 17 wins. That wasn't all his fault, and as you say the Paxson really didn't do much of a job with drafting players (although the majority of his trades actually turned out pretty well). Remember that the reason that the Cavs had money to spend this off season was because of Paxson.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think he will be a sucky NBA player, relative to his draft position. Had he been picked in the 20's, like he should have been, then it wouldn't be a big deal. At 10 over much better players potentially and last year wise, it will be one of those bad decisions that prevents Jim Paxson from ever getting another NBA job (he shouldn't get one).


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Agreed. Jason Kapono reincarnated IMO.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

EHL said:


> ^ Agreed. Jason Kapono reincarnated IMO.


I just hope Jackson can contribute. But if Jackson plays good and does better than expected, then I'd raise the bar and want to see Jackson play better than Kapono. If for nothing else, the fact Luke is more athletic than Kapono and Jackson's all-around game is better than Kapono's. But time will tell and I'll readjust my standards accordingly.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

To the original poster of this thread, find any of my threads here on Luke and you'll have a good laugh.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^

That last thread of yours about Luke seemed more like baiting than anything else.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

arenas809 said:


> To the original poster of this thread, find any of my threads here on Luke and you'll have a good laugh.


 Didn't you lose the bet on Hughes: why are you posting in the Cavs forum or you not a man (or woman) of you're word


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Jackson helps Cavaliers cruise past Wizards*











> More From The Plain Dealer | Subscribe To The Plain Dealer
> 
> *Jackson helps Cavaliers cruise past Wizards*
> 
> ...


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Since LeBron is not playing tonight, Luke is getting extended minutes. He's been pretty good so far has about 15 with 5 minutes to go.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah Luke looked pretty good tonight. He can definitely shoot. And he's an excellent passer. Is working on his defense.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Watching him play for three years at Oregon, I have high hopes for the guy. He's a fierce competitor who has a great overall game and can contribute on both ends of the floor. He's surprisingly athletic and is fairly versatile.

It's a shame he didn't have the chance to really prove himself last year but I can see him paying off some dividends in Cleveland as a solid 6th man. He'll bounce back, it's in his personal nature.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*More on Luke*

http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/12939558.htm



> CLEVELAND - Technically, the Cavaliers didn't have a first-round draft pick this year. But that's simply a matter of perspective.
> 
> The better statement is they didn't really have one last year because Luke Jackson's season was wiped out by a nasty back injury. In many ways, this will be Jackson's true rookie campaign and that's certainly the way he's looking at it.
> 
> ...


----------

